

Google Adwords Click to Teleport Extensions - robryan
http://www.google.com/adwords/extensions/teleport.html

======
ArekDymalski
" Please note that while in beta, there is no “teleport back home” option for
users; you are responsible for providing return transportation or calling a
taxi for any teleport customer." I hope that recent Domino's project won't be
promoted that way [http://www.telegraph.co.uk/science/space/8734456/Dominos-
pla...](http://www.telegraph.co.uk/science/space/8734456/Dominos-plans-pizza-
on-the-Moon.html)

------
sidcool
Best April fools'idea!!!

